# How to get a dog not to run around the house?



## rawr215 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey guys,
I am new to the forum. I am currently looking for a pet dog as a companion; however, i do not have much knowledge on dog training. I recalled when i was kid, our cousins had a dog that ran around their house... They kepted it in confined in the kitchen always. Still does i believe. . . and it's pretty much runs and drags them on their leash outside or run wild if it gets loose. My parents did not want to deal with that so we were not allowed to get a dog.

Now that I have graduated from college and have a full time job, I was thinking about getting a dog. Parents are a bit iffy because they don't want a dog that would be hard to control. SO here i am, looking online for training materials.

OKAY after that short introduction, let's try and get me educated on how take care of a new puppy and train it properly!

SO my major question is how do people get their dogs to be calm around the house? Is it due to freedom they have around the house as a puppy? 

I did some research and I believe people first start training a puppy in a confined area for chew toys then slowly giving them more freedom slowly with supervision. Is this the way to get them to not be excited in side the house and run wild?

Does teaching a dog on how to walk on a leash properly play a role in solving this problem as well? If I can solve this issue, parents might let me buy one... if not... then i gotta move out!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

The main thing, really, is training your dog to behave on leash and giving it plenty of exercise.

Any under-exercised dog will be antsy and destructive with all that pent-up energy. You said your cousins' dog is kept in the kitchen always. I bet you if that dog got an hour of good jogging or walking every day, it wouldn't be zooming around the house or pulling on the leash so much. Dogs are naturally energetic animals. If you don't provide them with a healthy outlet to release that energy, eg walks or playtime, you can't blame them for letting it out whenever they have the chance.

Starting a puppy off in a confined area is more to teach the puppy what can be chewed and what's not. You want to make sure the puppy isn't going to wreck all your furniture the minute he has access to it, so you give him a bit of space to himself, then a bit more, then a room, then two rooms, all the way till he can be left in the house without chewing things up.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

The biggest way to keep a dog from running in the house? Don't get a puppy!

Pick a middle-aged dog who has a MODERATE energy level (and even breeds noted for a low/moderate energy level will be significantly more active as pups). 3 years would be the MINIMUM age I'd look for, and 5-7 would be perfect.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> The main thing, really, is training your dog to behave on leash and giving it plenty of exercise.
> 
> Any under-exercised dog will be antsy and destructive with all that pent-up energy. You said your cousins' dog is kept in the kitchen always. I bet you if that dog got an hour of good jogging or walking every day, it wouldn't be zooming around the house or pulling on the leash so much. Dogs are naturally energetic animals. If you don't provide them with a healthy outlet to release that energy, eg walks or playtime, you can't blame them for letting it out whenever they have the chance.
> 
> Starting a puppy off in a confined area is more to teach the puppy what can be chewed and what's not. You want to make sure the puppy isn't going to wreck all your furniture the minute he has access to it, so you give him a bit of space to himself, then a bit more, then a room, then two rooms, all the way till he can be left in the house without chewing things up.



x2 good post!


----------



## rawr215 (Sep 10, 2008)

So walking the dog will solve the overly active huh? So when can you start walking a dog? is it a good idea to start walking a 8 week puppy? (Most breeder sells their pups at 8 weeks)

And i guess it would be a pretty good idea to get an older dog before a puppy as it's very time consuming to get a puppy; however, how would i know if the older dog will not run in my house?


----------



## Sophiex (Sep 5, 2008)

You dog can only go for walks when fully vaccinated. Oscar had his 2nd ones at 10 weeks old and could start walking at 11. 

Ahh yes and puppies love to run. They're quick on their feet!


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> The main thing, really, is training your dog to behave on leash and giving it plenty of exercise.
> 
> Any under-exercised dog will be antsy and destructive with all that pent-up energy. You said your cousins' dog is kept in the kitchen always. I bet you if that dog got an hour of good jogging or walking every day, it wouldn't be zooming around the house or pulling on the leash so much. Dogs are naturally energetic animals. If you don't provide them with a healthy outlet to release that energy, eg walks or playtime, you can't blame them for letting it out whenever they have the chance.
> 
> Starting a puppy off in a confined area is more to teach the puppy what can be chewed and what's not. You want to make sure the puppy isn't going to wreck all your furniture the minute he has access to it, so you give him a bit of space to himself, then a bit more, then a room, then two rooms, all the way till he can be left in the house without chewing things up.


i think this post hits the nail on the head. our dogs are completely calm with the leash on in the house. take them off, all hell breaks lose! also exercising them and letting them swim really calms them down.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd agree that an older dog would be a lot calmer in the house, but part of that will depend on what type of dog you get. Some are more high energy than others so it would be good to research the type of breeds you're interested in to see what kind of energy level they are more likely to have. I've seen 9 year old dogs that still have a lot of energy. It's probably fair to say that almost all puppies will have a lot of energy regardless of breed.

Also, you could train your dog not to run around in the house, but if you provide enough exercise for your dog, that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Spitzy (Oct 13, 2007)

rawr215 said:


> And i guess it would be a pretty good idea to get an older dog before a puppy as it's very time consuming to get a puppy; however, how would i know if the older dog will not run in my house?


I would recommend going through a rescue group that keeps dogs in foster homes if temperament is a big concern. Actually, I think it’s far easier to get the temperament/energy level you want by finding the right adult instead of gambling on how a puppy will grow up. The foster families have spent time with the dogs and can usually give you a good idea of how well suited they’ll be to your lifestyle. Petfinder and 1-800-Save-A-Pet are great sites to search. It looks like there are a number of rescue groups in your area. Here are a few with websites I noticed:

http://www.lnfdogs.org/
http://www.faithfulfriends.us/

It also looks like there’s a Keeshond rescue in your area. I rather like them, but I don’t know if that’s a breed you’d be interested in!


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

I'm a college student living with my parents as well.

My dog is my dog, and my responsibility.

I feed him, take him outside, basically any care he needs is my job. They will take him outside of course though if has to go and I'm not home.

I didn't live with my parents when i got my puppy though, so all the training he's got so far was done in another house. The good part about that was this other house was all tile, and my parents house has carpet in the living room that he would have ruined (well, he's pretty much ruined the carpet anyway because I take him outside through the back so we're always tracking dirt in, we're getting rid of the carpet now and replacing it with tile)

I'd say the whole running around thing depends on the dog, he doesn't run around the house for no reason, only if I'm chasing him or hiding from him, it's how we play. He does however, follow anybody that's walking around, he just likes to be with whoever's the most active in the house.

The biggest problem my parents have with him is that he's kind of annoying with all the attention he wants, or like at dinner time he's always up in your face, but we've found out feeding him before we eat helps calm him down and leaves us alone more. (after reading it I think I made it sound worse than he really is, he pretty much just gets really close to you and sits down)

On the nights I don't have class I take him to the park, and lately every friday I've been taking him to the beach, it gives us both something to do for a couple hours, the exercise is good for him, and when we get back he just wants to lay down.

When he was a young puppy (I got him at 4 months old) he demanded a TON of attention. My mom definitely doesn't have the patience to have been able to put up with him at this stage in his life, and she definitely would not have been able to put up with all his accidents. Even taking him outside every 1-2 hours he would still have a ton of accidents every day. He had a hard time holding his bladder and if you weren't paying attention to his signs and got him outside right away he'd find a place inside to go. I also didn't have a job when I was potty training him, so I was home all the time with him.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you do end up being allowed to get a dog you probaby don't want a puppy, or at least a puppy you have to potty train. Unless your parents also have the patience and are willing to help you train and raise him while you're at work, then it's probably a bad idea.


----------



## rawr215 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my parents so far said NO as an answer lol.
My dad is allergic to animals and my mom just started to become allergic as well :T 
I am trying to buy some HEPA air filter system for the living room. 

So it seems like everyone agrees on walking the dog( giving them excersize) and potty training and house training for puppies helps out.

Unfortunately my room is carpet and my house is... all carpets besides the kitchen (my mom's stomping ground for cooking) The dog i wanted to get was a Japanese Spitz, and she does not a dog in there as she would not want it's fur to fly into our food.

Looks like i will not be able to get a dog anytime soon; however, i am glad i am able to get some information from dog lovers how own dogs(s). 

Maybe after a few years when me and my fiance get our own place, i'll get one! I hope her cat would be okay with it (he's super jealous of any animals that get close to her)


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Since your still living under your parents roof you still have to go by their rules. Funny how all of a sudden your father became allergic to animals. If it were me I would move out and get a dog. The only thing is when you are gone during the day at work etc. someone needs to let the dog out for potty breaks.

On the bright side if you can't get a dog now it leaves plenty of time to do the research on just the right breed for your lifestyle. In the neantime see if they have an off leash dog park in your area and start going there. Even without a dog you can go there and see how the dogs interact with each other and that will also help you decide on what type of dog to get when you are able to.

When you do finally get the oppurtunity to get a dog go to a shelter or recue group for the breed you are interested in. Don't go to a puppy store or pet store and buy one from there because chances are it would have came from a puppy mill. If you never heard of puppy mills and how the dogs are treated and raised do some research on them and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## rawr215 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, that's what i am doing now, i am doing all the research now on the dog i fell in love with (Japanese Spitz). I am convincing my mom every day by comparing white objects to how white a Japanese Spitz is like (which is very funny) She started laughing eventually. (It might be working!). I will have a spreadsheet full of items to buy (the right dog food, toys, treats, books, training, etc). I am a dork when it comes to buying stuff haha

anyhow, i never read about puppy mills, but i can imagine. Sad how people try to make money off just selling dogs and not caring about their own dogs.


----------



## rawr215 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey guys,
I would just like to thank you for the tips. I have done more research on getting a dog and I definately think it's best when i move out of my parents house first. 
Although that will not happen anytime soon, I will continue to reserach on how to raise a puppy/dog (since i really want one) and if i have any further questions, i know where to come to since you guys are very nice and knowledgable ^__^

In the mean time, I will be watching the dog whisper and reading books!


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't forget It's Me or the Dog on Animal Planet! 

Feel free to lurk around the forums. You never know when someone will ask a question that you need the answer to!


----------



## westiefamily (Oct 5, 2008)

Get a lazy dog like a Bassetthound or a older Golden. They will he happy just being with you and would love a walk or two a day.


----------

